# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shqipëria, shtet presidencial apo parlamentar?

## Coli-i-vogël

Pershendetje

Kam nje dileme qe shpesh nuk mund t'ja gjejme zgjidhjen kur flasim keshtu ne shoqerine time, qe studjojme juridikun.

*A eshte Shqiperia, shtet presidencial apo parlamentar?* 

Kerkoj pergjigje faktike, reale, jo se cka thote ato copezat e letres te quajtuar 'kushtetute'.

Ju flm...

----------


## drity

> Pershendetje
> 
> Kam nje dileme qe shpesh nuk mund t'ja gjejme zgjidhjen kur flasim keshtu ne shoqerine time, qe studjojme juridikun.
> 
> *A eshte Shqiperia, shtet presidencial apo parlamentar?* 
> 
> Kerkoj pergjigje faktike, reale, jo se cka thote ato copezat e letres te quajtuar 'kushtetute'.
> 
> Ju flm...



Coli,

Sistemi Parlamentar Shqiptar, nuk eshte çeshtje opinionesh apo sondazhesh.
Eshte fakt.

----------


## ajzberg

Me sa duket kerkon nje pergjigje te paramenduar

----------

